

On Brubeck's Life So Far - j2labs
http://j2labs.tumblr.com/post/9880605227/on-brubecks-life-so-far

======
st0w
As somebody who's been quite happily building a system around Brubeck for the
better part of two months now, it's nice to see the background story pieced
together into a cogent storyline.

What's more interesting, I think, is the insight into the thought process and
background that goes into building something that is exquisitely elegant in
its simplicity and at the same time incredibly powerful and flexible.

Working with Brubeck has been a delight since the very beginning. Granted I've
had experience building MVC type systems before, including in Python, but I
think Brubeck's ease-of-use is quite significant compared to other frameworks.

